# Is she a smoky black or a sooty buckskin? Does she carry the silver gene?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like a very classic looking smokey black to me. There is a possibility of a sooty buckskin, but If I had to call it I would say smokey black.

I don't see any indication of silver dapple. Any time I've seen the silver dapple on a black base horse there tends to be more impact on the mane than the rest of the body, which is not the case here. I think you are just dealing on the creme gene here and will just have to get tested for the agouti gene to answer the question on black or buckskin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokey black.

Highly doubt she has any agouti genes. 

No silver.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

And I see grulla....lol


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

MR - no dorsal, can't be grulla. That "dorsal stripe" you see is just countershading. A true dorsal stripe is sharp and well-defined.

I would say the mare in question is smokey black personally, usually buckskins aren't that dark and will show a heck of a lot more gold. USUALLY, not always! I frequent another forum where a member has a horse that is genetically tested to be buckskin but you would swear he's a brown.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would say smokey black too.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

First pics kinda look like grulla but the others look smokey black to me. She is a pretty girl!


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! 

We were pretty sure she was a smokey black but in some of the pictures she looked like she could be a sooty buckskin. It's tough for us too tell since we just bought her and haven't had her a whole year to see her coat changes with the seasons.

We will be getting her tested shortly and I'm excited to get the results!


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Last minute thought. I won't be surprised if this doesn't change anyone's colour opinions but I do have a picture of her 2006 filly and thought it wouldn't hurt to share. 

This is the same filly that's posted as a foal in some of the pictures above but years later. As you can see, she's a sooty type buckskin and this filly is by a chestnut stallion. 

Would the "sooty" markings come from the smokey black?

Thoughts?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still say smoky black. The buckskin filly would have gotten the agouti gene from the chestnut sire.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I still think Smoky black as well.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya, looks smokey black to me. Shes a pretty mare!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Another vote for smokey black. There is a gelding at my barn that has been tested smokey black and she looks a loooot like him. Agree the agouti could've come from the chestnut sire, if he inheirited the agouti but no black from his parents it wouldn't express on him.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know much about colors, but she is just amazing! Gorgeous coloration... congrats xD


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> Another vote for smokey black. There is a gelding at my barn that has been tested smokey black and she looks a loooot like him. Agree the agouti could've come from the chestnut sire, if he inheirited the agouti but no black from his parents it wouldn't express on him.


What do you mean by " if he inheirited the agouti but no black from his parents it wouldn't express on him"

The foal is carrying black. There are only two base colors in horses. Black and red. Everything else is a modification of those two colors...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> What do you mean by " if he inheirited the agouti but no black from his parents it wouldn't express on him"
> 
> The foal is carrying black. There are only two base colors in horses. Black and red. Everything else is a modification of those two colors...


They had a confusing way to say that agouti doesn't express on red. So if the foal didn't get a black gene, you wouldn't see an expression of the agouti. Or so that is how I interpreted it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They were talking about the red sire ND. He might have had agouti, but being red it would not express.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally wasn't reading what they said right then. It wasn't reading that way to me earlier.


----------

